# Camping at False Cape SP



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Looking ahead to September. I was thinking of camping at False Cape State Park toward the middle to end of September. 
I've got a whole week of vacation to play with. I read an old post that Flea wrote where he was giving False Cape a consideration. Flea, did you ever make the trip?
I was looking at making a daily commute from home to Back Bay during the week of my vacation. Maybe hit the LIP a few of those nights, too. It's a trade off. Drive the drive every day - and fish off the pier at night. Or camp at a remote spot that's some 6 miles by trial - with gear, beer and fresh water?
To be honest, False Cape looks like a good place for some night drummin'. But damn, it's a hike. 
Help convince me the trip is work the effort.
http://www.dcr.state.va.us/parks/falscape.htm


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I've personally never camped there but I have been planning to go soon. I was having the same dilema because I wouldn't want to camp at the beach without fishing gear and a surfboard. If you have access to a canoe, a friend of mine who has been there said you can paddle in and if you camp on the back bay side-then one of the camping areas is right there near the dock. Then you could take a cooler full of beer and gear and camp in luxury without hiking it in.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea canoe or bike may be the deal. I hiked in with my lady two weeks ago. six miles on sand was a good long trip and all I carried was a backpack. dont take the inland trail, the deerflies will eat you alive. I'm pretty sure they have potable water available down there. never fished down there but the clythia wreck is right in the surf zone 1 mile north of the state line. gotta be fish on it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

rockhead said:


> the clythia wreck is right in the surf zone 1 mile north of the state line. gotta be fish on it.



DAng..I thought I was tha only one that new about that wreck......Awesome fishin @ low tide,esp with sand fleas and one jigs.....

Haven't done that hike in a few seasons...but may yak down there....


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

care to reveal you catch on fleas, if its good, I dont think that spot will get played out with the hike and all.
heads?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jeff,


lemme know when your doin that... i'll come and play with ya for a day or two


neil


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Neil, I sent you a PM. I just need to figure out what week in September I want to take vacation. Once I pick a week, I'll post it here. Maybe some of you guys can meet me out there. You reading this fellas - Cdog, Bucket, Dixie, NS4D? 
Maybe I can get you and Al to yak all my gear out there for me?  
Or maybe just the beer?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Neil, I sent you a PM. I just need to figure out what week in September I want to take vacation. Once I pick a week, I'll post it here. Maybe some of you guys can meet me out there. You reading this fellas - Cdog, Bucket, Dixie, NS4D?
> Maybe I can get you and Al to yak all my gear out there for me?
> Or maybe just the beer?


I guess once you moved to another city you don't get invitation to event like this huh..  ..
..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Teo, you are more than welcome. The more the better. 
I didn't leave you out on purpose.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well if i remember correctly..... YOU left US for THEM.... have fun catchin 2 croakers, one spot, and a big 14inch blue...  



well do like usual man just show up here and lets go u know the drill man! i'll try not to hit u in the head this time, and we'll make sure to use sun screen


neil

by the way jeff, i really like your little picture thing... keep posting... alot


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Jeff, here's a tip... If you have to carry lots of stuffs to the beach and don't have a cart. You can shove some of the sandspikes in you folding chair bag and carry them along with you sinkers and drum rigs. Just a thought...


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

if u get a abnormally low tide near the full moon u can see some of that wreck sometimes.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I made a reservations at Fase Cape for Sept. 24. I got site #4 at Barbour Hill Oceanside. Check In is 4pm. Check Out is 3pm Sunday. 
Yeah, I'm a lightweight. Only one night. 
http://www.reserveamerica.com/jsp/commonpage.jsp?goto=/usa/va/fc/newindex.html
The site can hold up to six people. Come on down if ya want to do some fishin'.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> I made a reservations at Fase Cape for Sept. 24. I got site #4 at Barbour Hill Oceanside. Check In is 4pm. Check Out is 3pm Sunday.
> Yeah, I'm a lightweight. Only one night.
> http://www.reserveamerica.com/jsp/commonpage.jsp?goto=/usa/va/fc/newindex.html
> The site can hold up to six people. Come on down if ya want to do some fishin'.



whatd it cost?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

It about broke me. 
$9.45.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*newsjeff*

how are you going to travel in to false cape.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

skiffisher said:


> how are you going to travel in to false cape.


hes gonna fly...southwest airlines they land backthere


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> how are you going to travel in to false cape.


Good question. I'm having someone drop me off at Back Bay. Then I'm going to pull my son's little red wagon (with the big beach tires) down the beach. I've got a nice fishing backpack that holds all my gear except my rods. The two rods will go over my shoulder. The wagon will hold my cooler (ice, bait, whiskey, food), sleeping bag, sand spikes and beach chair. 
I don't know if I'm gonna lug a small, one-man tent or not. I haven't figured that out yet. If it fits in the wagon, I'm gonna take it.
I wish I could find a way to tote some beer with me.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

I camp down there all the time. i take my boat across back bay and walk across.You are going to be camping at the first set of camp sites. There is a big hole at that set 2 miles south at the next set is a huge sandbar. We usually go there because we bring our surfboards to and it is a shorter walk to the beach from the bay. there is potable water at the site you are going to if that helps. For food we take oatmeal mashed potatoes, pasta,pancakes, anything you can cook with just water.Tinfoil and seasonings for fish fold up real small.Walmart has a single burner stove that screws on to a small bottle , that is essential.I usually bungee my tent under my bookbag you never know its there. BUNGEE CORDS help. tye it together strap it down what ever.
Well hoped i helped a little bit if you have any questions i will try to help


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

its gonna be a long drag down with that wagon. do you have fat tires?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

My vacation break from work got pushed back a couple of weeks. One of the women I share my job with had some very, very bad medical problems. It's so sad. She will be fine, but she lost her baby. She is truly one of the kindest, nicest women I've ever met. You just don't expect bad things to happen to such good people. It brings tears to my eyes.

I moved my night at False Cape from Sept. 24 to Oct. 8. Who knows if any drum will be there. With the way this year's fishing/weather is going, I'm not gonna even guess at what's running a month from now. 
The state park moved my reservation without any fees or penalty.
For anyone who was planning to meet me out there (NTKG), I hope you can still make it.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Is there a bike trail that is not on the beach? If so a mountain bike and a tottler cart would work pretty nicely.

Tom


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Is there a bike trail that is not on the beach? If so a mountain bike and a tottler cart would work pretty nicely.


Tom, there is an inner trail to the campsites. I was told the mosquitos/bugs can be horrible on the inner trail if the winds are calm. I bet they are almost as bad on the beach, too.
I thought of using a bike. I just don't like to ride anything with two wheels unless it has HD on it.  
I took my son's red wagon with the ATW to Back Bay last weekend. Man, that thing was a royal pain to get to the foreshore. You have to d-r-a-g it through the soft sand. The wheels don't even turn. 
I do have some 1/2" rope that I could tie around the wagon's handle. Then somehow hitch it to the bike or even around my waist?? I dunno. It seems like once I get to the hard-packed sand it's a little better. Not much, but a little.
Either way, I'm gonna be cussing like a drunkin' Cdog all the way to the campsite no matter how easy I make it on myself. I hope beer helps.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Jeff, I dont think the bugs will be a problem in October. Then again what the hell do I know. I'll be getting cut open on the 8th so I'll be out of action for a while. Good luck and have fun.
Chapa
Oh yeah , I'm almost done pimping out my reel. Waiting on the gears.


----------

